# Home Studies Program - College of Martial Science



## ninjaninja (Mar 18, 2008)

_*by Rick Tew
CMS Master Instructor
Founder of the ultimate martial arts home study program at 
ninjaninja.com.  Visit us for FREE live training around the 
world.*_
​_*

Sensei Rick Tew's
College of Martial*__* Science
Home Study Course
*_​ 
*Learn Martial Arts in the Comfort of your own home!* *




*​ 

​ _*Mixed Martial Arts and Ninjitsu 
*_​ 
*Here are some Core Benefits by signing up to our College of Martial Science - Mixed Martial arts  - Ninjitsu Home Study Course:*​  _*FREE*_ Travel & Training Tour (2 week adventure)
​ [SIZE=-0] _*FREE*_ Entry to our Ninja Warrior weekend seminar ​ _*FREE*_ Access to CMS - Our Ultimate Ninja Camps ​ 
OFFICIAL HSP MEMBERS Are The ONLY People That Can Come Train With Us Wherever We Are For FREE!​​​ 



HSP now also comes with a full membership to ninjaninja.com where you can download videos, upload tests for review and get other media that will help you with your training in the Martial Science.  



NinjaNinja has a forum too so you can stay in touch with members and instructors every step of the way.​ 



Bi-Monthly TotalWarrior Magazine​ 



PHOTOS and or MEDIA showing Rick Tew's Expertise and Experience​​ 



Only HSP Members can be Affiliates to sell the program for profit





Recieve certificates of completion each level of training In an effort to focus on providing our HSP students with the absolute BEST customer service and coaching,  possible, we have to limit full access to our site to only Official Home Study Program Members so that they get the individualized attention they deserve.  ​ 
So we will be limiting accounts shortly.​ 
HOWEVER, you can become an OFFICIAL MEMBER and receive FULL ACCESS as well as our AMAZING gift bonuses which include:​ 100% off a Camp of Martial Science
100% off a Ninja Warrior Weekend Seminar
100% off a Travel & Training Tour​ Not only that but we are offering FREE live training at every event on our calendar to HSP Members.  But this price will not be this low for very long.​ If you are reading this, then you are eligible to receive our program for as low as: $199. for HSP and $399. HSP PRO.   ​ To take advantage of this limited offer simply follow the contact information below:
​ 
1-866-742-5839 / 1 805-277-4885 
​ 
You can also e-mail us at support@ninjaninja.com​ 
About the College of Martial Science:
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]The College / Camp of Martial Science (CMS) is a modern Mixed Martial Arts / Ninja Camp focused on personal growth, through outdoor adventure and training in the martial arts. We teach a variety of skills designed to enhance mind, body and spirit. The knowledge gained at CMS is valuable in both life and work. Live - In Travel and Training program in Thailand and the United States. And it is all FREE![/FONT]
​[/SIZE]


----------



## MarkBarlow (Mar 18, 2008)

How's that Florida swampland moving?


----------



## Bester (Mar 18, 2008)

Quite well I would guess.  

Rick, you're back. Got your morpher fixed finally? Marketing your home brew ninja wannabe program again? You quit this site a while ago after being laughed at and couldn't back up anything asked of you. After you of course spammed the site likea low life scum sucking dirt ball. Your disciple even got his *** banned if I remember right for defending you against the questioning of the folks here with real legitimate training.

For those who don't know what I'm talking about, use the search function.
This site used to have a section for "American NinJitSu" until it was pointed out that most systems that used that misspelling were fraudulant. 

Here's some links to read up on before you waste your money on this "stuff"
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22155&highlight=rick+tew
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19191&highlight=rick+tew
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22104&highlight=rick+tew
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9082&highlight=rick+tew

Save your money and your time and get a book by Dr. Hatsumi.
Even Stephen Hayes is a better choice for legit ninja training.

Or rent some Power Rangers and TMNT and head out to the back yard.
Like Rick did.

It's Morphine Time!


*BANG*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2008)

ninjaninja said:


> _*Home Study Course*_​
> 
> 
> *Learn Martial Arts in the Comfort of your own home!*​




:shrug:

Sure thing...right after I finish my home study lion tamer :whip1:and neurosurgeon program:scratchy:​


----------



## exile (Mar 18, 2008)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Bob Levine
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Scarey (Mar 21, 2008)

Is this more like become a brain surgeon from the comfort of your own home or a pyrotechnics expert?


----------

